# QuickSilver...



## minime (29 Mars 2004)

henrif dans le sujet Utilitaires pour Mac Os X a dit:
			
		

> Quicksilver un lanceur depuis la frappe clavier (gratuit, malheureusement en anglais, ne reconnait pas les localisations des noms d'applis...)



Quicksilver est encore en bêta, mais impressionne déjà. La concurrence avec LaunchBar &amp; co. promet d'être intéressante.

présentation (fr)
tutoriel (anglais)
forum de blacktree.com


----------



## JediMac (29 Mars 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Quicksilver est encore en bêta, mais impressionne déjà. La concurrence avec LaunchBar &amp; co. promet d'être intéressante.


Pour ma part, il est loin d'égaler LaunchBar et encore plus loin de Butler ! Maousse le trouve bien parce qu'il est gratuit et que le scanne est rapide, mais vu qu'il ne propose pas grand chose, ça me semble normal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








!


----------



## imaout (29 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> vu qu'il ne propose pas grand chose, ça me semble normal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chez Cuk ils n'ont pas trop l'air d'accord avec toi... Ici pour le test :
http://coldwar4.swisslink.ch/~cuk/articles/tests/afftest.php3?aff=291
Quant à moi je ne l'ai pas encore regardé.


----------



## JediMac (30 Mars 2004)

imaout a dit:
			
		

> Chez Cuk ils n'ont pas trop l'air d'accord avec toi... Ici pour le test :
> http://coldwar4.swisslink.ch/~cuk/articles/tests/afftest.php3?aff=291
> Quant à moi je ne l'ai pas encore regardé.


Si si, ils sont d'accord avec moi et moi avec eux. Il est pratique et fait bien son boulot. Mais pour l'instant QS est très basique et une bonne partie de ce qu'il propose existe déjà, mais dans des logiciels payants (LaunchBar) ou des donationware (Butler). La seule nouveauté, intéressante je le concède, est le shelf qui met à portée d'un clic ce qu'on veut, mais pour le reste et selon moi, Butler reste bien au-dessus.


----------



## maousse (30 Mars 2004)

question de gout, moi j'ai trouvé mon bonheur avec quicksilver, et je suis bien content d'être resté en version démo de launchbar depuis un moment, je regretterais son achat aujourd'hui.

Franchement, l'intégration des moteurs de recherche que l'on veut, le browser itunes, les actions disponibles pour chaque élément trouvé, la navigation directe des disques durs, le multi-clipboard, le shelf, la beauté du truc quand on le règle en apparence 'Bezel'...pfff, je ne sais plus quoi d'autre, ça fait beaucoup de choses de son côté, et tout ça sans paramétrage long et fastidieux (à part les moteurs de recherche, j'avoue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), je dis OUI !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(il en faut pour tous les goûts, hein !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## maousse (30 Mars 2004)

et il reconnait les noms localisé depuis la dernière beta ( la 20, celle d'hier, enfin, pas en japonais, mais ça ne nous concerne pas trop ici, enfin je crois... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## minime (30 Mars 2004)

Je ne regrette pas d'avoir acheté LaunchBar, qui est resté unique durant des mois, mais il sera de plus en plus difficile de faire payer ce genre d'utilitaires. Chacun adoptera celui qui lui convient le mieux, c'est tout bénéf.


----------



## JediMac (30 Mars 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, l'intégration des moteurs de recherche que l'on veut, le browser itunes, les actions disponibles pour chaque élément trouvé, la navigation directe des disques durs, le multi-clipboard, le shelf, la beauté du truc quand on le règle en apparence 'Bezel'...pfff, je ne sais plus quoi d'autre, ça fait beaucoup de choses de son côté, et tout ça sans paramétrage long et fastidieux (à part les moteurs de recherche, j'avoue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben à nouveau, je n'ai pas vu comment faire tout ça *rapidement*. Est ce que tu peux accéder à ces fonctions sans d'abord lancer QS ?
Quant au mode Bezel, je le trouve assez windosien masteurisé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tout noir avec des icônes pixellisées 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon pas toutes d'accord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).



			
				maousse a dit:
			
		

> (il en faut pour tous les goûts, hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as raison ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Et c'est pour ça qu'un soft comme Butler qui est peut-être un petit chouya plus long à paramétrer, mais qui offre une config ouverte qu'on peut mettre à sa pogne est meilleur


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Je ne regrette pas d'avoir acheté LaunchBar


et moi non plus, même si maintenant je nutilise que quicksilver (peut-être par nostalgie de mon G4 733, qui sait ?). Une mise à jour est si vite arrivée un nouvelle occasion dutiliser ma licence.


----------



## Goulven (31 Mars 2004)

QuickSilver téléchargé, installé et ... adopté! Pour le moment je l'utilise pour la même chose que Launchbar mais je vais étudier les autres possibilités...

Question : les scripts QuickSilver s'installent et s'utilisent comment?


----------



## minime (31 Mars 2004)

Goulven a dit:
			
		

> Question : les scripts QuickSilver s'installent et s'utilisent comment?



Il en installe un certain nombre tout seul, dans Bibliothèque/Scripts/ (voir ce sujet).






 La première beta de LaunchBar 4 est disponible.


----------



## benjamin (1 Avril 2004)

J'utilise QS depuis plus de plus de deux semaines. Élégant, il est placé dans la barre de menu, et ne prend donc pas de place, contrairement aux autres. Je l'utilise pour l'instant pour les applications, les favoris, et l'accès à dossiers et fichiers situés n'importe où. Il faut encore que j'aille faire un tour du côté des nouvelles fonctions, mais ce soft est d'ors-et-déjà adopté.
J'avais récupéré une licence Launchbar (merci MacG), mais l'ai laissé tomber, ne l'utilisant pas assez. Quant à Butler, son interface et son foisonnement de fonctions ne m'ont pas convaincus


----------



## Floppy (1 Avril 2004)

Bof. Ça semble prometteur mais...
Quand je tape une adresse de site web, il me propose par défaut de prendre une capture avec DEVONThink. Je ne vois pas comment modifier ce comportement par défaut.
J'avais cru comprendre que le Shelf pouvait se cacher en haut de l'écran mais je ne trouve pas comment.
Bref... au secours


----------



## Floppy (1 Avril 2004)

J'ai du le vexer car sans que je n'y fasse rien, il a compris que Firefox c'est mieux que DEVONThink pour consulter le web.

Toutefois, il n'a pas l'air de connaître les bookmarks de Firefox.


----------



## minime (1 Avril 2004)

Floppy a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru comprendre que le Shelf pouvait se cacher en haut de l'écran mais je ne trouve pas comment.



Le raccourci pour faire apparaitre l'étagère de Quicksilver est alt-pomme-s (également accessible dans le menu Window). Ses dimensions sont modifiables, et en la posant sur un bord de l'écran elle va automatiquement s'accrocher à la paroi. Pour la faire apparaitre il faudra déplacer la souris sur le bord choisi, comme lorsque le masquage du Dock de Mac OS X est activé, ou comme avec Xshelf.


----------



## maousse (1 Avril 2004)

il ne peut plus se cacher en haut de l'écran depuis la dernière version de QS, mais sur tous les autres côtés, oui, idem pour le clipboard.


----------



## minime (1 Avril 2004)

Dans la beta 20 il n'y a plus d'indice permettant d'apercevoir l'étagère masquée, il faut se souvenir de l'endroit où elle s'est cachée ou utiliser le raccourci.



			
				Floppy a dit:
			
		

> Toutefois, il n'a pas l'air de connaître les bookmarks de Firefox.



User/ Bibliothèque/ Firefox/ Profiles/ default/ xxxxxxxx.slt/ bookmarks.html

La chaîne de caractères aléatoires sur le chemin du fichier doit empêcher QS de trouver automatiquement les signets de Firefox, donc il faut les ajouter à la main dans le catalogue : *pomme*-*;* (ou en passant par les préfs : onglet Matching &gt; bouton Show catalog).


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (1 Avril 2004)

Moi, je suis pour UnAutreLanceur ! Butler, mais en Français, et sans presse papier. GÉNIAL !! je ne veux pas essayer QS tant qu'il ne sera pas en Allemand ou en Français.


----------



## Floppy (1 Avril 2004)

Merci MiniMe. Je suppose que tu veux parler du répertoir Phoenix et non Firefox car c'est là que sont mes bookmarks. Je l'ai ajouté au catalogue mais mes signets ne sont pas connus pour autant.


----------



## minime (1 Avril 2004)

J'ai fait une clean install de Firefox lors de la sortie de la version 0.8, en supprimant l'ancien répertoire Phoenix.

Après avoir ajouté le fichier de signets au catalogue il faut scanner son contenu.


----------



## Floppy (1 Avril 2004)

Merci de ton aide mais ça ne marche toujours pas. Je le met à la poubelle. Tant pis.


----------



## chupastar (2 Avril 2004)

Je viens d'installer QS et ça a l'air vraiment pas mal!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Par contre dans les preferences j'ai demandé à ce que l'icone dans le doc soit caché ainsi que l'icone dans la barre des menus.
Resultat: je ne sais plus comment acceder aux preferences de QS!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qq'un pourait-il m'eclairer?

Merci.


----------



## minime (2 Avril 2004)

Le raccourci clavier pour acceder aux préfs est pomme-? (la touche avec le point d'interro et la virgule), comme dans toute appli qui se respecte.



			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'avais récupéré une licence Launchbar (merci MacG), mais l'ai laissé tomber, ne l'utilisant pas assez.



On ne parle plus que de QS, LaunchBar 4.0 prouve qu'ObjectiveDevelopment ne va pas se laisser détroner si facilement. Il ne s'agit pas d'une petite mise à jour (re-demander quelques $ ne serait pas scandaleux), la version 4 abrase méchamment.


----------



## chupastar (2 Avril 2004)

Tu as essayé LB4 ? Qu'est-ce qu'il change vraiment?


----------



## chupastar (2 Avril 2004)

Et merci pour le racourci des preferences, je n'y avaitpas pensé (car je n'utilise jamais ce racourci là)


----------



## minime (2 Avril 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Tu as essayé LB4 ? Qu'est-ce qu'il change vraiment?



Le site d'ObjDev expliquerait ça mieux que moi :

Le panneau de configuration permettant d'ajouter et retirer des éléments, et définir des exceptions (profondeur du scan, exclusion d'éléments), a été revu de fond en comble. Ça rulez.






L'indexation a été revue, et on peut toujours la lancer par raccourcis clavier (scan du dossier Applications = pomme-1, etc.). Au passage je trouve que les résultats sont meilleurs que dans QS.






LB4 permet d'effectuer directement des recherches sur Internet (en appuyant à nouveau sur la barre espace une fois l'élément trouvé [google, wikipedia, altavista]), dans un moteur de recherche, ou même l'iTunes Music Store. On peut aussi composer directement une URL dans LaunchBar (pomme-espace puis pomme-l), utiliser des executables Unix (ssh, ping, traceroute, top), effectuer des recherches *dans le contenu* d'un fichier au format .txt, .rtf ou .html. Ou renommer un fichier, créer un nouveau dossier. Le fichier Readme de l'application est sur mon bureau, je viens d'essayer un truc de fou : on peut l'imprimer directement depuis LaunchBar (en "ouvrant avec" [touche tabulation lorsque le fichier est sélectionné dans LB] configuration d'imprimante) ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Il permet aussi (on est plus à ça près, hein) de naviguer dans l'arborescence des disques, d'explorer la librairie de iPhoto ou iTunes (les noms d'artistes et/ou d'album et/ou de chansons, ce qui permet d'écouter un titre instantanément sans même toucher à iTunes), sans oublier les playlists, le carnet d'adresses, les signets et l'historique des navigateurs, et tout et tout, et même plus Par exemple on peut explorer les éléments groupés par genre (voir Items Grouped by Kind dans le panneau de config) : tous les .pdf, tous les fichiers .aac, ou .jpeg, toutes les imprimantes

Bien sûr on peut scroller la liste des résultats à la molette.






Un tutoriel présente les fonctionnalités au lancement de l'application, ce qui sera très utile aux nouveaux utilisateurs, et même aux autres.

Et j'en oublie, par exemple LB4 garde en mémoire les recherches précédentes. En gros, tout ce qui pouvait paraître nouveau dans QS par rapport à LB3 se retrouve dans LB4, avec une interface plus minimaliste, le résultat est cohérant et efficace.


----------



## chupastar (2 Avril 2004)

J'aimerais bien aussi qu'il permette de suprimer l'icone du dock qui à mon gout prend trop de place pour rien (c'est une des fonctions que j'apprecie avec QS).

j'attendrais une version definitive pour teste LB4


----------



## JediMac (3 Avril 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Le site d'ObjDev expliquerait ça mieux que moi :
> 
> Le panneau de configuration permettant d'ajouter et retirer des éléments, et définir des exceptions (profondeur du scan, exclusion d'éléments), a été revu de fond en comble. Ça rulez.
> 
> ...


Vraiment, je ne pige pas pourquoi Butler ne prend pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Quasiment tout ce que tu énonces, Butler le fait. Certaines fonctions ne sont peut-être pas si évoluées, mais déjà que certains trouvent que Butler est une usine à gaz et c'est un donationware. Et pas d'icône dans le Dock... 
Vraiment je pige pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vais télécharger une démo de LB4 pour voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## minime (3 Avril 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment, je ne pige pas pourquoi Butler ne prend pas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LaunchBar a eu le temps de se bâtir une certaine notoriété, il était déjà disponible sur NeXT il y a des années et son image est vraiment excellente. Quicksilver a réussi son entrée, il en est question un peu partout sur les sites/blogs s'intéressant à Apple, c'est l'utilitaire à la mode. En comparaison Butler manque surement de reconnaissance, en plus il a été rebaptisé en cours de développement (c'est bien la suite d'Another Launcher ?).


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Avril 2004)

Ne pleure pas JediMac, je reste fidèle !! Ensemble, nous allons promouvoir Butler et surtout UnAutreLanceur, en attendant la traduction de Butler.


----------



## JediMac (3 Avril 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> LaunchBar a eu le temps de se bâtir une certaine notoriété, il était déjà disponible sur NeXT il y a des années et son image est vraiment excellente. Quicksilver a réussi son entrée, il en est question un peu partout sur les sites/blogs s'intéressant à Apple, c'est l'utilitaire à la mode. En comparaison Butler manque surement de reconnaissance, en plus il a été rebaptisé en cours de développement (c'est bien la suite d'Another Launcher ?).


Ouaip, ça doit être ça. Mais bon diou je ne pige rien au fonctionnement de LB ! J'y retourne, faut que je trouve la clef


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (3 Avril 2004)

UnAutreLanceur en force !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Avril 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais bien aussi qu'il permette de suprimer l'icone du dock qui à mon gout prend trop de place pour rien (c'est une des fonctions que j'apprecie avec QS).


 Ici


----------



## yr_75 (4 Mai 2004)

J'utilise Quicksilver comme lanceur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'aimerais faire directement depuis sa fenêtre des recherches sur internet (sur Google par exemple). C'est expliqué dans l'aide en ligne mais je ne le comprends pas.


----------



## maousse (4 Mai 2004)

Fait une recherche sur le site que tu veux en faisant la recherche pour le mot 'quicksilver'. Une fois que le résultat est affiché, récupère l'url de la page de résultat (normalement, le mot quicksilver apparait dedans). Glisse cette page de résultat dans tes signets, et donne lui un nom qui va bien pour un raccourci avec quicksilver (vt pour versiontracker, goo ou gg pour google, par exemple.)

voilà celui pour versiontracker :
http://www.versiontracker.com/php/search.php?mode=basic&amp;action=search&amp;str=quicksilver&amp;plt%5B%5D=macosx

(rescanne ton catalogue une fois que tu l'as ajouté la première fois que tu l'utilises, par un pomme-r. Tu peux entrer les mots que tu recherches directement dans la fenêtre de quicksilver direct, après avoir appuyé sur entrée une fois que le bon bookmark est trouvé.)

Voilà un index de signets pour la recherche :
http://docs.blacktree.com/?page=Web+Search+List


----------



## yr_75 (4 Mai 2004)

ah mes là il s'agit de retrouver une page de résultats. Or moi je voudrait dans Quicksilver, s'il le fait, un champ où je cherche directement dans Google. C'est posible ça ?


----------



## maousse (4 Mai 2004)

c'est bien ce que je te dis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour google, ajoute ce lien à tes signets, sous le nom de google (fait toi un dossier de signets spéciaux pour la recherche avec quicksilver, ça évite de mettre le bazar) : Quicksilver sur Google...

ensuite, appelle ce lien par son nom dans quicksilver, une fois qu'il est trouvé, appuie sur entrée, ça t'ouvre un champ pour écrire dans quicksilver, tape ce que tu veux chercher, entrée, et ça t'amène au résultat de ta recherche dans un nouvel onglet de safari.
(tu n'as besoin qu'une fois de mettre au point tes signets de recherche, ils servent pour toujours après)

voilà, lance-toi, tu comprendras vite


----------



## yr_75 (4 Mai 2004)

merci, ça marche !


----------



## yr_75 (18 Mai 2004)

J'utilise Camino comme navigateur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et Quicksilver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme lanceur. Peut-on ouvrir directement depuis la fenêtre de Quicksilver une url dans Camino sans qu'elle soit dans les favoris ?


----------



## yr_75 (28 Juin 2004)

Mise à jour du super lanceur Quicksilver    Mais je n'arrive plus à faire une recherche google à même la fenêtre de QS ?


----------



## maousse (30 Juin 2004)

il faut remplacer 'quicksilver' dans tes bookmarks de recherche par '***' (sans les guillemets)

Il aurait pu le noter en gros de le readme de la mise à jour, il ne me semble pas que je l'ai lu, et j'ai fini par trouver la réponse sur le forum du développeur


----------



## chupastar (29 Août 2004)

Bonjour à tous.

J'utilise depuis un petit moment le logiciel QuickSilver, le lanceur d'application gratuit.

Aujourd'hui alors que j'allume mon iBook, QS me dit que ma version du logiciel est arrivé à expiration et me demande si je veux télécharger la nouvelle version (c'est ou ça ou QS quitte), donc je télécharge  cette version v?28 (CBB).

Mais lorsque je vais dans les preferences du logiciel, seul le mode Bezel est resté!    , j'avais l'habitude d'utiliser le mode fenêtre...

Pourquoi avoir supprimer de tel options? c'est dommage je trouve car je vais me retourner vers LaunchBar...


----------



## Zyrol (17 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas Quicksilver, il s'agit d'un lanceur similaire à LaunchBar mais en plus joli et mieux (je trouve) et surtout gratuit.
Je m'adresse donc aux utilisateurs de ce logiciel. Tous les Mois et demi environ, j'ai un message qui apparait en me disant que la version en cours de quicksilver c'est bloqué car il y a une nouvelle version. Donc chaque fois : tout le binz, pour telecharger, installer mettre en place la nouvelle version et supprimer l'ancienne. Je comprends que ce soit des mises à jour, mais pourquoi bloquer l'ancienne à chaque fois, qui à moi, me convient parfaitement. et je n'ai pas toujours un accés à internet, donc il arrive que je ne puisse pas me servir du lanceur pendant plusieurs semaine quand je suis en deplacement et que j'en aurais le plus besoin.

Est ce que quelqu'un connait une parade ? faut il le payer ? une méthode pour empecher le blocage ?

Ou alors suis je le seul à qui ça arrive.

merci.


----------



## chupastar (21 Septembre 2004)

Salut.

Oui j'ai eu le même problème que toi et ç m'a pas mal énervé tout ça. Si ma version actuelle ne bog pas et qu'elle me satisfait, pourquoi la changer?

Un jour je parle de ça à une copine qui à un iBook comme moi et une ancienne version de  que j'ai déjà du changer deux fois. Elle n'a jamais eu ce blocage. La seule différence entre elle et moi c'est qu'elle ne va que très peu sur le net.

Je pense donc que QS va régulièrement voir à notre insu, s'il n'y a pas des mises à jour à faire, et si oui, bloquer l'actuelle version pour forcer la mise à jour.

Alors j'ai pris LittleSnitch, et je l'ai configuré pour qu'il n'autorise aucun accès au web à QS.

Maintenant j'attends qu'une nouvelle version sorte pour voir si la manip à fonctionner.

Voilà.


P.S.: J'en profite aussi pour me répondre deux posts au dessus: maintenant les options d'affichage de QS ne sont plus inclus dans le logiciel, il faut aller télécharger les plugins sur le site de l'éditeur pour retrouver ces fonctions.


----------



## Zyrol (24 Septembre 2004)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> 
> Alors j'ai pris LittleSnitch, et je l'ai configuré pour qu'il n'autorise aucun accès au web à QS.
> ...




Il y a eu une nouvelle version hier ou ce matin (je ne sais pas exactement). 


Alors ??? ton petit logiciel (LittleSnitch) à fonctionner, si c'est le cas je pense que je vais faire la meme chose !

merci de me (nous) tenir au courant.


----------



## yr_75 (1 Octobre 2004)

Le lanceur Quicksilver m'affiche au démarrage une fenêtre dont je n'arrive pas à me débarrasser (voir PJ), même en quittant le soft


----------



## chupastar (13 Octobre 2004)

Non LittleSnitch n'a rien changé!

A mon avis QS à des dtes prédefini pour imposer un changement de version.

EN plus l'interface mini de la nouvelle version bog chez moi...

Alors j'ai remis l'ancienne verion que ma copine à sur son iBook après avoire effacé tous les fichiers liés...

Voilà.

Si qq'un trouve une autre solution...


----------



## minime (13 Octobre 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un connait une parade ? faut il le payer ? une méthode pour empecher le blocage ?



Même si Quicksilver est un gratuiciel les versions bêta finissent par expirer successivement. Cela permet sans doute au développeur d'être sûr que tout le monde utilise la même version, dans le cas contraire il serait bombardé de rapports de bugs concernant des versions plus anciennes (et il y en a des tonnes, Quicksilver étant mis à jour régulièrement), ou bien de questions d'utilisateurs à propos de problèmes déjà résolus.

Au lieu de répondre 500 fois par jour de télécharger la build la plus récente, il oblige tout le monde à le faire. Les bêtas de Launchbar expiraient aussi à une certaine date. On peut surement les empêcher d'expirer, mais l'effort en vaut-il vraiment la peine ? Cette pratique oblige à avoir une connexion Internet, mais quand on fait le choix d'utiliser des softs en version bêta (c'est à dire en cours de développement, en travaux, quoi&#8230;  ) il vaut mieux avoir Internet et les mettre à jour régulièrement.


----------



## chupastar (13 Octobre 2004)

Oui, c'est vrai. Mais c'st pas toujours la bonne solution car comme je l'ai dit ci-dessus la dernière version, en plus d'avoir une icône devenue très moche, elle ne fonctionne pas bien chez moi. Au bout de deux fois j'ai beau faire pomme-espace rien apparait, et je suis obligé de redemarrer l'iBook pour que la fenêtre réapparaisse à un autre endroit auquelle je l'avais laissé...

Je me demande aussi si c'est pas une manière de bloquer le logicile au cas où si un jour il devenait payant, comme ça personne ne pourrait utiliser gratuitement la dernière version ß. Enfin je ne sais pas trop qi c'est possible, ne connaissant pas les termes d'une licence en donationware...


----------



## minime (14 Octobre 2004)

L'icone a été modifiée temporairement pour fêter halloween. En plus des builds, expirant à une certaine date et présentant de nouvelles fonctions, des versions intermédiaires dites "stables" pourraient être distribuées, mais ça n'arrivera sans doute pas avant que Quicksilver 1.0 soit finalisé. Pour l'instant Blacktree n'a réalisé que des versions bêta. Il ne faut non plus oublier que les plug-ins les plus récents ne fonctionneraient pas forcément avec une ancienne version.

Lors du lancement de QS le développeur a hésité à le rendre payant. Je ne crois pas qu'il soit vraiment open source, je n'ai pas vu de licence précise, pour l'instant il s'agit seulement d'un logiciel gratuit. Les donations sont acceptées, mais Blacktree ne semble pas motivé pour en tirer profit.


----------



## yr_75 (29 Octobre 2004)

Je n'arrive pas à désinstaller Quicksilver (me dit qu'il est en service) et j'ai toujours cette maudite fenêtre :


----------



## CharlesX (29 Octobre 2004)

Aller dans préférences / comptes / demarrage et virer QS
Relancer une session

Rechercher QuickSilver sur le disque.
Virer tout cela.

Cela devrait aller.


----------



## yr_75 (29 Octobre 2004)

merci


----------



## HCl (18 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Voila, me suis offert un beau clavier apple wireless  :love: 
Comme il vient en remplacement de mon ancien kb MS, avec ses touches multimedia, j'essaie un peu de me reconfigurer tout ça.

Bref, je m'étais fait qqch du genre...
F13 pour Play/Pause,

F14 Pour Previous, F15 pour Stop, F16 pour Next

Mais il semble y avoir un problème avec F16 : quand je choisi cette touche dans le menu trigger, il n'affiche rien, comme si la touche n'était pas reconnue   

Est-elle utilisée pour autre chose / par une autre application ?
Ca m'embete, ça me plaisait bien ces combinaisons 


Edit : bon, je suis passé en "mode beta" et ça a l'air de marcher un peu mieux (en fait, j'ai peur que ce soit aléatoire :\ )


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Janvier 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ce que je te dis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moi aussi ça m'a bien été utile ton explication 
Il est vraiment pratique ce soft  Il fait pratiquement plus de choses que j'arrive à en imaginer!  :love:

Je me tape la doc en anglais là... Mais il y a deux trois trucs qui m'étonne avec les plug-in. A l'installation, il m'en a proposé quelques uns que j'ai accepté (mail, safari, itunes, carnet d'adresse entre autre). Mais au final, je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'ils ont ajoutés, vu que je n'ai pas vu ce que ça donnait sans les plug in  Si quelqu'un peut me dire ça en 2-3 phrases, merci d'avance 

Eddy


----------



## JediMac (20 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi ça m'a bien été utile ton explication
> Il est vraiment pratique ce soft  Il fait pratiquement plus de choses que j'arrive à en imaginer!  :love:
> 
> Je me tape la doc en anglais là... Mais il y a deux trois trucs qui m'étonne avec les plug-in. A l'installation, il m'en a proposé quelques uns que j'ai accepté (mail, safari, itunes, carnet d'adresse entre autre). Mais au final, je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'ils ont ajoutés, vu que je n'ai pas vu ce que ça donnait sans les plug in  Si quelqu'un peut me dire ça en 2-3 phrases, merci d'avance
> ...


Hum hum :love:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (20 Janvier 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Hum hum :love:


:mouais: Désolé, j'avais déjà vu ton labo. Mais quicksilver a de loin ma préférence


----------



## kisco (20 Janvier 2005)

eddy1103 a dit:
			
		

> Je me tape la doc en anglais là... Mais il y a deux trois trucs qui m'étonne avec les plug-in. A l'installation, il m'en a proposé quelques uns que j'ai accepté (mail, safari, itunes, carnet d'adresse entre autre). Mais au final, je ne comprends pas bien ce qu'ils ont ajoutés, vu que je n'ai pas vu ce que ça donnait sans les plug in  Si quelqu'un peut me dire ça en 2-3 phrases, merci d'avance
> 
> Eddy



ils ajoutent comme tu peux l'imaginer, des fonctions propres à ces applications.

Si tu as Mail déjà lancé, mais en arrièere plan par exemple tu peux envoyer un fichier à quelqu'un sans le rouvrir, quicksilver se charge de tout : 
1/ chercher le fichier
2/ choisir envoyer à... comme deuxième argument
3/ choisir ton destinataire comme 3e argument
4/ tape "enter" et ton mail est envoyé!   

Avec le plugin carnet d'adresse tu as accès à tout tes contacts, avec leurs différents champs.  

Avec le plugin iTunes tu as accès à tes playlists, tu peux naviguer avec comme première recherche "Browse Albums" ou "Browse -nimporte quoi-"  

Avec Safari tu as accès à tes signets et aux sites qui se trouvent dans l'historique de Safari !  

vraiment ce Quicksilver est génial ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (22 Janvier 2005)

Merci kisco pour cette explication, je commence à maitriser la bête 

Cependant, dans sa façon de "cataloguer" ce qu'il y a sur mon disque, quelque chose me gène. J'ai un film en DiVx ("tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil" de et avec jean yanne, une perle ce film! )entre autres que QS est incapable de me trouver. Et ce film est un exemple parmis d'autres. J'ai bo faire "pomme+r", il ne trouve quasiment rien de ce qui a été créé après son installation.

Comment lui faire réellement tout scanner, sans omission SVP

Eddy

PS : Pour le divx, oui je l'ai téléchargé, parce que la copie K7 video que j'ai récupéré de mes parents se fait vieillissante, donc inutile de me faire la morale  (et de toute façon je n'ai pas le matériel nécessaire pour numériser une K7 video!)

EDIT: Je me réponds à moi-meme  Il suffit d'aller dans les préf de QS, et d'ajouter le dossier dans lequel j'avais mis mes films (le dossier "séquences en l'occurence") qu'il n'avait pas mis d'origine. J'en ai profiter pour ajouter le dossier image. Vraiment bien ce logiciel


----------



## HoNNiX (10 Mai 2005)

depuis ce matin, quicksylver ne demarre plus au demarrage du mac, j'essais de le lancer manuellement mais il ne veut pas.
Je télécharge la nouvelle version, même probléme : l'icone apparait dans le dock puis se referme aussitôt.

help please !?


----------



## Balooners (10 Mai 2005)

Si tu balances le preferences ? Dans User / Biblio / Preferences / com.quicksilver.plist ou un truc du genre ? tu les fous à la poubelle et tu relances


----------



## stedi (10 Mai 2005)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> il faut remplacer 'quicksilver' dans tes bookmarks de recherche par '***' (sans les guillemets)
> 
> Il aurait pu le noter en gros de le readme de la mise à jour, il ne me semble pas que je l'ai lu, et j'ai fini par trouver la réponse sur le forum du développeur



Coucou
Je viens de fouiller le forum concernant les lanceurs. 
Deux me sont rester en mémoire et que j'ai installé.
J'aime bien quicksilver, il est graphiquement très beau et aussi rapide, très pratiquement pour rechercher des documents, des applications. 
L'autre est butler qui parait pas mal aussi mais ce que j'aime vraiment dans celui-là ce sont les 3 menus qui viennent s'ajouter au dessus. (la recherche google, carnet adresse et itunes, etc)
J'ai vu ton explication de la recherche google sur QS mais je n'ai pas réussi à la réaliser. J'ai créé dans safari un dossier dans mes signet *** après je vais dans QS et après je suis perdue   
Si quelqu'un pouvais m'aider pour ce point ça serait super. 
J'ai regarder aussi l'explication d'envoyer un dossier à quelqu'un directement avec QS mais quand je fais envoyer à ... ben il ne se passe rien.
J'aimerais vraiment utiliser QS et non Butler mais j'ai l'impression que j'aurais besoin aussi de Butler. Je me trompe?
Désolée pour toutes ses questions   
Je vous remercie en tout cas pour votre aide  ça me permettrait de découvrir d'autres possibilité pour mon mac.... hihi  hier j'ai découvert le clic du trackpad et ça fait 2 ans que j'ai mon ordi. Il n'est jamais trop tard .


----------



## stedi (10 Mai 2005)

Après quelques heures de recherche sur google ... je viens de trouver la solution pour la recherche google sur QS. Je vais maintenant lire le reste pour savoir envoyer les mails etc. 
Par contre je me demande toujours si vous utilisez les deux applications butler et QS en meme temps?
Elle parait peut-etre bete ma question mais je trouve que ces 2 applications se complètent.


----------



## golf (10 Mai 2005)

stedi a dit:
			
		

> ...L'autre est butler qui parait pas mal aussi mais ce que j'aime vraiment dans celui-là ce sont les 3 menus qui viennent s'ajouter au dessus. (la recherche google, carnet adresse et itunes, etc)...





			
				stedi a dit:
			
		

> ...Par contre je me demande toujours si vous utilisez les deux applications butler et QS en meme temps?
> Elle parait peut-etre bete ma question mais je trouve que ces 2 applications se complètent.


Si cela te dit : Débat : les "lanceurs"...


----------



## stedi (10 Mai 2005)

Alors apparemment c'est soit QS soit butler mais pas les deux en même temps.
C'est dommage que le site jedimac n'est plus accessible. Mais Butler selon plusieurs avis que j'ai vu semble plus lent a l'ouverture.
Je pens opter pour QS   
Merci pour le lien


----------



## chupastar (11 Mai 2005)

QuickSliver est une application géniale, mais avec Tiger il devient moins important de l'avoir, malgrès que Spolight ne fasse pas exactement la même chose.

Le seul problème avec Spotlight c'est que si on ne connais pas le nom exact de l'appli à lancer ben on ne la trouve pas, alors qu'avec QS oui.

Par exemple si on veux lancer Safari et qu'on tape "afari" Spotlight ne le trouvera pas alors que QS oui.
Dommage, ils auraient dû inclurent les terme rapprochés dans Spotlight (malgres que je ne l'ai que peu utilisée, peut etre que cette fonction ou équivalente existe...)


----------



## HoNNiX (18 Mai 2005)

même en supprimant les préférences ca ne marche pas, voici le crash.log :

**********

Host Name:      iMac.local
Date/Time:      2005-05-18 12:04:29 +0200
OS Version:     10.3.9 (Build 7W98)
Report Version: 2

Command: Quicksilver
Path:    /Applications/Quicksilver.app/Contents/MacOS/Quicksilver
Version: ??? (???)
PID:     441
Thread:  Unknown

Link (dyld) error:

dyld: /Applications/Quicksilver.app/Contents/MacOS/Quicksilver Undefined symbols:
QSFoundation undefined reference to _kUTTypeAliasFile expected to be defined in Carbon
QSFoundation undefined reference to _kUTTypeFolder expected to be defined in Carbon
QSFoundation undefined reference to _kUTTypeVolume expected to be defined in Carbon


----------



## HoNNiX (23 Mai 2005)

je trouve pas d'ou viens le probleme


----------



## jcs (24 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer la nouvelle version de Quicksilver (2B4D) et la fenêtre a changé d'apparence lorsque je fais contrôle espace. Elle est grise et les icones sont toutes petites. ET le menu "Command interface" des préférences ne me propose plus qu'un seul choix. Que faire ?


Merci.


----------



## Balooners (24 Mai 2005)

As tu essayé d'installé un nouveau plug-in d'interface ? Tel que "Windows" Flasflight" "mini" "Menu" 

tu les trouveras ici : http://quicksilver.blacktree.com/plugins.php


----------



## kisco (25 Mai 2005)

les plugins doivent maintenant s'installer directement depuis quicksilver > preferences > plugins > available et là tu choisis les "xxx interface"


----------



## laurent1 (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour!

comment faites vous pour avoir la fenetr de saisie de quick silver? quel est le raccourci clavier? et faut il que qs soit lancé pour que ca fonctionne? merci ! :love:


----------



## Balooners (11 Août 2005)

Dans ta barre des menu, normalement tu dois avoir l'icône de QS (il faut qu'il soit lancé) Et de là tu peux accéder aux paramètres


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2005)

le truc, c'est qu'il faut faire attention à ne pas avoir Spotlight et Quicksilver sur la même combinaison de touches


----------



## ndelucin (11 Août 2005)

Je crois que beaucoup sous estiment QS : c est tres loin d etre un simple lanceur !!

QS montre tout sa puissance lorsque vous utiliser le pipe-lining de commande (un peu comme dans un shell commande 1 |commande 2 | ...)

Exemple d action possible avec QS
- vous selectionner 3 images dans le Finder
- vous appellez QS (pomme+space)
- vous collez votre sélection (pomme+g)
- vous sélectionnez l'action "email to..."
- QS vous propose vos contacts Carnet d'adresse, vous tapez quelques lettres du nom de votre destinataire
- <entrée> et hop c est fini !


----------



## tungchao (6 Janvier 2006)

Vous avez vu le nouveau interface de Quicksilver : Constellation ?







Plus d'info ici :
http://www.garoo.net/en/archives/2006/01/01/170945/


----------



## kisco (6 Janvier 2006)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu le nouveau interface de Quicksilver : Constellation ?
> Plus d'info ici :
> http://www.garoo.net/en/archives/2006/01/01/170945/



ah ouais, c'est plutôt beau pour moi qui suis friand de ces effets, Core Image, etc :love:

Mais ce n'est utile que pour la bibliothèque iTunes.

si jamais pour tout le monde dans ce sujet, n'hésitez pas à étoffer l'article de Quicksilver sur le WikiMacG


----------



## tungchao (6 Janvier 2006)

Non, ce n'est pas que pour iTunes mais aussi pour tous les applications qui sont en premier plan et plus ... 
C'est encore en beta pour l'instant mais ca marche déjà plutôt pas mal.

Une autre capture


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

tungchao a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu le nouveau interface de...


Heuuu...
C'est *une* interface donc : "la nouvelle interface" :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juin 2006)

*up*

on sait que cette appli est fantastique
mais les developpeurs pas  tr&#232;s branch&#233;s " r&#233;daction de mode d'emploi"

on a tous trouv&#233; des infos sur le web ou par tatonnements
( c'est m&#234;me un des atouts , QS est tr&#232;s ouvert &#224; nouvelles manips , il en apparait r&#233;guli&#232;rement mises au point par les utilisateurs)


*du nouveau !*
je pointe ici 2 pdf ( en anglais)

un gars(Howard Melman) a fait un nouveau tutorial assez clair et l' offre gratuitement!

mode d'emploi QS 27 pages en anglais

et son r&#233;sum&#233; des principales manips
r&#233;sum&#233; QS sur une page

j'ai pas verifi&#233; tout le contenu en d&#233;tail 
mais il semble ne pas y avoir de grosses erreurs


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2007)

*up*

Encore une nouvelle mouture du tutorial  venant du même Howard Melman

lien( direct) du pdf de la version 0.11 pour QS b51
tuto Quicksiver en anglais- 89 page


----------



## arcank (5 Juin 2007)

Pas de message depuis janvier 

Effectivement, le tuto semble dense et complet !!


----------



## pascalformac (5 Juin 2007)

il y a egalement pas mal de tutos videos qui se balladent sur le web

en voil&#224; une liste partielle
tutos videos QS


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2007)

*up*

petite news interessante

la prochaine version de QS sera pour leopard
( et seulement pour leopard , les autres restant en l'état)

et sera...
*opensource*


annonce du developpeur sur le forum officiel


----------



## Toinou04 (30 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai adopté il y a peu le fabuleux utilitaire quicksilver. Bien sur, j'ai téléchargé le plugin iphoto, mais il ne fonctionne pas puisque ma librairie iphoto n'est pas dans "image", mais dans mon disque externe. Donc, je cherche comment indique à ce plugin le chemin a suivre pour trouver mes photos. Merci d'avance !


----------



## animir (28 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,
depuis 2 jours , j essaye d aller sur le site de quicksilver blacktree.com, mais il ne repond pas...est ce seulement moi? que se passe t il?

merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2007)

il est HS  ( peut etre, probable,  r&#233;ammenagement pour Leopard)
Si tu veux des downloads de QS  et uniquement ca 
mirroir l&#224;
http://www.mac.majorgeeks.com/download4682.html


----------



## animir (28 Octobre 2007)

merci , ca me rassure, mais malheureusement c etait les plugins que je voulais telecharger...


----------



## spinacle (1 Novembre 2007)

Cela fait bien plus de deux jours qu'il est HS, espérons qu'une nouvelle version va pointer son nez


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2007)

sur un site americain vu l'info suivante
blacktree a constat&#233; un bug sur la prerelease leopard

bug dans le controleur de mise &#224; jour  qui pingait le site sans interruption ce qui a fait cramer le site
.
Ils r&#233;parent le bug et le site


l&#224; derniere version propre 
QS 3814 dmg direct chez blacktree


----------



## spinacle (1 Novembre 2007)

Merci bien pour cette dernière version.
J'avais des problèmes à l'installation des plugins avec la 13.


----------



## Toinou04 (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive pas a trouver mes photos quand je les cherche avec quicksilver. En effet, j'ai mis ma bibliotheque iPhoto sur mon disque externe. Comment est-ce que je pourais indiquer à quicksilver où elles sont? Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

est ce que ta zone iphoto est comprise dans l'indexation de QS?
c'est tellement modulable que c'est pas evident
( voir ton catalog QS et le r&#233;gler)

Par ailleurs le site &#233;tant ferm&#233; ,tu peux pas prendre les plug iphoto ( actions en sup)


----------



## Toinou04 (2 Novembre 2007)

J'ai bien telechargé le plugin iphoto, mais il ne trouve pas mes image parce qu'elles sont dans le disque externe. Je suppose que quicksilver cherche dans mon dossier image, donc il ne trouve rien.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

Ah ben voil&#224;
QS n'indexe que les lieux indiqu&#233;s par toi
si t'as pas inclus ce volume , il ne le voit pas


----------



## Toinou04 (2 Novembre 2007)

Comment faire alors? (je débute)


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

ben l'inclure dans l'index !
je ne le fait pas mais c'est possible

( et jetter un oeil sur les manuels  liens au dessus ou s'il y en a un nouveau sur son site)


----------



## Toinou04 (2 Novembre 2007)

Vous pouriez m'indiquer avec précision la démarche à suivre s'il vous plait. Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

c'est expliqué sur les manuels !
A télécharger !
ou même sur blacktree ( en anglais)

c'est très simple

preferences QS
aller à catalog
rajouter une source perso  ( ici ton DD externe)
ouverture de panneau latéral
et choisir les options d'indexation
dont  la profondeur d'indexation

cliquer le pictogramme de reindexation 
et hop 
Dans le panneau lateral apparait le contenu
bien entendu on peut décocher ce qu'on veut enlever de l'indexation

edit
et tu peux faire ca avec tes CD et DVD aussi

edit 2
et normalement
le DDexterne est inclus dans les sources par défaut
( ca dépend des OS)



> Default Sources
> 
> *The default Sources* are as follows: (not all may be available on your system)
> 
> ...


----------



## Toinou04 (2 Novembre 2007)

Merci ! C'est genial !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2007)

ouep QS est assez g&#233;nial
Et on peut pousser les choses assez loin cot&#233; manips
ceux qui pensent que c'est un simple indexeur-lanceur  de fichiers ont loup&#233; une marche
c'est ca aussi mais tellement plus
M'en servant toute la journ&#233;e , une des choses que j'y prefere c'est sa m&#233;morisation des requ&#234;tes de recherche ou d'actions les plus utilis&#233;es
des fois il me suffit de taper une seule lettre pour tomber sur ce que je veux


----------



## arcank (3 Novembre 2007)

C'est clair !
On a l'impression qu'il lit dans les pens&#233;es !!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2007)

officiel
Quicksilver est &#224; pr&#233;sent opensource
( dans le cadre de Google code project)

Tout le monde peut jouer avec le code, faire des pluggin etc


----------



## Lamar (6 Novembre 2007)

Salut,

QS a l'air tr&#232;s bien, mais je ne vois pas &#224; quoi &#231;a sert :affraid: D&#233;sol&#233;. J'ai lu tous les posts, mais ce sont des discussions de connaisseurs et je ne vois pas la fonction de base de ce logiciel. Si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse et la patience de m'expliquer, ce serait sympa.
2&#176; probl&#232;me : la langue ! On ne peut pas l'avoir en Fran&#231;ais, parce qu'utiliser un logiciel inconnu dans une langue non maitris&#233;e, ce n'est pas facile.
Merci de votre aide.


Edit : ok, je sais &#224; quoi &#231;a sert, gr&#226;ce aux liens fournis dans le fil et que j'ai regard&#233; dans un 2&#176; temps. A priori cela ne m'int&#233;resse pas, je n'en vois pas l'utilit&#233;. Par contre l'installation de QS est absolument superbe.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2007)

A quoi ca sert?
en premier  pour trouver ( plus vite que spolight) et lancer

et aussi   manipuler, modifier un &#233;l&#233;ment ( y compris dans des fichiers)
et en mode pouss&#233; ca peut aller tr&#232;s tr&#232;s loin ( manip terminal etc)

en gros 
monter une serie de raccourcis d' actions 
l'OS se plie &#224; ses propres usages plut&#244;t que l'inverse


----------



## Lamar (6 Novembre 2007)

Ok, merci, mais je ne pense pas que cela me soit utile.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2007)

l'avenir de QS est en jeu

le développeur a annoncé à demi mot que QS ne sera plus... développé
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/128051/avenir-incertain-pour-quicksilver/

Esperons que quelqu'un reprendra le flambeau


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Décembre 2007)

:afraid: Je le souhaite aussi.


----------



## Benouche (7 Décembre 2007)

au fait tiens je connais rien du tout à ce soft tout ça mais savez vous ce que veut dire quick silver éthymologiquement?

Et bien avant la classification periodique des éléments certains scientifiques ont tenté de classer ce qu'ils appelaient " élément constitutifs de la matière " en plusieurs catégories. Ils parlaient en fait d'atomes et se sont basés sur certaines croyances des alchimistes.

Et dans le tas : le quicksilver. C'était en fait le nom qu'ils donnaient au mercure parce que ça a la couleur de l'argent et qu'il est insaisissable.

Bon je sais que c'est un truc de scienceux mais moi ça m'interessait quand j'ai appris ça, sait on jamais ça peut interpeller quelqu'un.

Bonne journée
Benouche


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2007)

Benouche a dit:


> Et dans le tas : le quicksilver. C'était en fait le nom qu'ils donnaient au mercure parce que ça a la couleur de l'argent et qu'il est insaisissable.


pour completer le off topic culture
en alchimie  c'est tout simplement le " vif argent"
( par ailleurs traduction littérale de "quicksilver")


----------



## apenspel (7 Décembre 2007)

arcank a dit:


> On a l'impression qu'il lit dans les pensées !!


Comme tout ce qui vient de Google. Ce en quoi, j'aime pas trop l'idée.
Chuis pas rano.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2007)

sauf que google scanne ton disque et eventuellement envoye des choses sur les serveurs google
QS non
c'est un logiciel sur DD qui ne communique pas avec l'exterieur ( sauf si tu lui demande de chercher une mise à jour )
un simple coup de little snitch te le montre


----------



## David_b (7 Décembre 2007)

quicksilver est la meilleure chose qui soit arrivée à Mac OS. Son développeur devrait faire payer pour un soft aussi bien foutu et... pas envahissant. 
Je n'arrive pas à imaginer qu'un logiciel aussi novateur puisse rester à l'abandon.


----------



## Lamar (7 Décembre 2007)

Mais avec Spotlight, ça devient moins utile, non ?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2007)

QS comment expliqué plusieurs est bien plus qu'un chercheur
c'est un chercheur + un lanceur + serie d'action ( et certaines très fouillées si on configure QS pour)


----------



## David_b (7 Décembre 2007)

Lamar a dit:


> Mais avec Spotlight, ça devient moins utile, non ?



Oui Spotlight peut faire un  lanceur. Mais non, QuickSilver va au-delà.
La devise du soft c'est "Act without doing; work without effort, etc." une phrase de Lao Tseu. En français ce serait du genre "faire sans faire; travailler sans effort".

Il faut le voir fonctionner dans les mains d'un utilisateur expérimenté (ou prendre le temps de le découvrir et de le domestiquer soi-même) pour comprendre son caractère unique et son utilité. Comme je disais à MamaCass (coucou ) même à 100$ je l'achèterais et j'exagérais à peine; je crois qu'elle a pigé pourquoi je le trouve si génial: je fais tout, ou presque, depuis QuickSilver, même envoyer des emails, créer des fichiers ou des zip.
C'est impossible à expliquer : il fait simplement gagner un temps fou. C'est tout. 


J'ai mis quelques soirs à me renseigner et à l'essayer avant de m'apercevoir que je ne pouvais plus m'en passer. Depuis, c'est le premier soft que j'installe sur un Mac. Sans lui je suis perdu. Sans lui OSX me semble...incomplet.


Le type qui a pondu ça est un génie. Il appartient à la même catégorie de créateurs hors-norme que ceux qui ont inventé et déclinés le Mac et l'iPod.
Edit : ou que celui qui a inventé la roue...


----------



## David_b (7 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouep QS est assez génial
> Et on peut pousser les choses assez loin coté manips
> ceux qui pensent que c'est un simple indexeur-lanceur  de fichiers ont loupé une marche
> c'est ca aussi mais tellement plus
> ...



exactement :c 'est une de ses qualités. Il apprend  et il apprend sans cesse.

Quand je rédigeais un dossier sur iPhoto pour ma revue, il me suffisait de taper "i" pour lancer iPhoto. Maintenant que je démarre moins iphoto et plus souvent iTunes, c'est lui qu'il lance quand je tape "i" :love:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2007)

et comme en plus on peut hierarchiser les resultats on peut faire monter descendre les choix pour les fois suivantes
( david , t'as qu'à mettre itunes " make default" pour i)


----------



## David_b (7 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> et comme en plus on peut hierarchiser les resultats on peut faire monter descendre les choix pour les fois suivantes
> ( david , t'as qu'à mettre itunes " make default" pour i)


Oui on peut, mais je le fais pas  (sauf au début quand j'ai commencé à l'utiliser sérieusement): j'aime qu'il s'adapte de lui-même à mes variations dans ma façon d'utiliser le Mac. Il est comme un assistant intelligent et jamais fatigué ou déboussolé : il sait ce dont j'ai besoin, quand j'en ai besoin. Enfin, 99,9999 fois sur 100 

:love: <--- je peux pas mieux résumer ce que j'en pense.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Décembre 2007)

Vous m'intriguez. Il faudrait vraiment que j'essaie de voir ce que ça donne... J'avais essayé une fois, mais ça ne m'avait pas semblé si exceptionnel.

Comme ça ne coûte rien, je vais le télécharger à nouveau pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## David_b (7 Décembre 2007)

nico_linux a dit:


> Vous m'intriguez. Il faudrait vraiment que j'essaie de voir ce que ça donne... J'avais essayé une fois, mais ça ne m'avait pas semblé si exceptionnel.
> 
> Comme ça ne coûte rien, je vais le télécharger à nouveau pour voir ce que ça donne.




Quelques tutos


----------



## Lamar (7 Décembre 2007)

C'est vrai que c'est tentant.
En tout cas merci à David_b et Pascalformac de leur aide. C'est sympa.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Décembre 2007)

Quelques pages plus haut j'ai posté des liens vers des pdf très complets ( en anglais) Si on lit l'anglais ca roule et sinon ca roule aussi
 ( si on est familier des manips Mac on pige vite ce qu'il dit)


----------



## nicolasf (8 Décembre 2007)

Je regarde tout ça, mais c'est quand même un peu compliqué à l'approche. L'aspect lanceur simple, je comprends mais ça ne me sert à rien, Spotlight le fait très bien. Par contre, je comprends bien qu'on peut faire bien plus mais là par contre, ça devient plus confus sur la méthode...

C'est un peu le problème de ces outils pour gagner du temps qui demandent du temps au départ pour en gagner après. Il faut quand même trouver du temps au départ et ça, je n'en n'ai pas vraiment.

Mais quand on voit ce que certains peuvent faire avec, ça donne quand même envie d'essayer d'aller plus loin.


----------



## Lamar (8 Décembre 2007)

Je suis sur la même longueur d'onde. Ceci dit je vais tâcher de trouver du temps pour le tester sérieusement.


----------



## nicolasf (8 Décembre 2007)

Petite question : est-ce normal que QuickSilver consomme en permanence 7% (en gros) de mon processeur (MB noir de dernière génération, donc C2D 2,2 ghz) ? Pas que ça soit hyper gênant mais du coup, le processeur tourne toujours, même quand tout est au repos et je croyais qu'il était très léger (QS)...


----------



## pascalformac (8 Décembre 2007)

de mémoire il me semble me rappeler que le % de mémoire 
(oh que je suis fin ce matin  )
dépend aussi du degré de sophistication dans les réglages dont plugs, taille du catalogue et profondeur d'indexation ( qui va de fichier à contenu intégral d'un fichier)

oui QS requiert de l'apprentissage et du _"tiouningue"_
Mais après on ne regrette pas


Quant à QS versus spotlight
Bien sur que spotlight marche pour lancer ( maisne va guere au delà)

par contre là où QS a des atouts que spotlight n'a pas
spotlight presente "tout en vrac"
Pas QS
il apprend et mémorise et ainsi les choix sont  hierarchisés en fonction des habitudes et ca fait gagner un temps considérable 
(et ce qu'on tape une lettre , 2 ou 12)
-choix d'actions sur le résultat plus riche que via spotlight et/ou plus accessible


----------



## Zyrol (8 Décembre 2007)

Je trouve que Spotlight et QS sont parfaitement complémentaires, je m'en sers des 2 en permanence
spotlight avec le raccourci : pomme+espace
QS avec le raccourci : alt+pomme+espace

J'ai réglé spotlight pour qu'il ne scanne que les applications, ce qui me fait gagner beaucoup de temps lors du lancement des applis. Spotlight pour le reste en désactivant bien sur les résultats sur les applis.


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Décembre 2007)

QS pour moi c'est alt espace


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2008)

coucou

pour ceux interessés par d'autres interfaces que les déjà nombreux existantes

une nouveauté

interface à la Showcase







plus d'infos, démo video et download 
là
http://www.mygnu.com/julius/proj_qs.html


----------



## Lamar (12 Janvier 2008)

Salut à tous,

juste un petit mot pour dire que je me suis mis à QS, je ne l'utilise qu'à 10% de ses capacités (et encore) mais je commence à l'utiliser régulièrement, particulièrement pour le lancement d'applis qui ne sont pas dans mon dock.
Encore merci à pascalformac pour son aide.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2008)

de rien 
et tu sais , même si je l'utilise bien sûr comme chercheur-lanceur de fichiers utilisés souvent ou lanceur d'applis récurrentes, et pour  pas mal d'autres fonctions malines, j'estime également  n'utiliser qu'une petite partie de son potentiel
Ce qui m'importe peu d'ailleurs
Ce qui m'importe c'est qu'il me sert vite et bien pour ce que je lui demande de faire.
Et de ce coté là , pas de déception


----------



## nicolasf (13 Janvier 2008)

De mon côté, j'ai fini par abandonner en raison de la consommation CPU qui me semblait excessive (de l'ordre de 7%) alors que je ne m'en servais pas. Pour lancer, je préfère Spotlight. Pour le reste, ben il faut du temps et je n'en n'ai pas...

Bref, c'est partie remise : je réessaierai le jour où j'aurai un peu de temps...


----------



## Lamar (14 Janvier 2008)

C'est étonnant cette conso de processeur, moi je suis en dessous de 1% et je passe ponctuellement à 10% quand je fais une recherche.
Mais les spécialistes de QS pourront te confirmer tout cela.


----------



## David_b (14 Janvier 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> De mon côté, j'ai fini par abandonner en raison de la consommation CPU qui me semblait excessive (de l'ordre de 7%) alors que je ne m'en servais pas. Pour lancer, je préfère Spotlight. Pour le reste, ben il faut du temps et je n'en n'ai pas...
> 
> Bref, c'est partie remise : je réessaierai le jour où j'aurai un peu de temps...



tu as peut-être trop de plugins et/ou trop de dossiers scannés (ou trop en profondeur) ?
Je ne sais pas si ça augmente la consommation processeur de DQ, mais j'ai noté que ça impactait ses performances... 

et les 7% en question, cela pénalise les perfs de l'ordinateur ?


----------



## nicolasf (14 Janvier 2008)

Oh, non, cela ne se sentait pas trop. Mais disons que je n'ai pas envie d'un logiciel qui tourne en permanence à ce niveau car : 1) ça chauffe plus ; 2) l'autonomie est forcément moins longue. Si le logiciel est indispensable, ces problèmes n'en sont plus. Mais vu que je n'ai pas eu le temps de trouver un intérêt à QuickSilver, je l'ai désactivé. 

Ceci dit, j'ai eu l'occasion d'entrevoir ses possibilités et je pense vraiment réessayer un jour...


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2008)

je confirme l'intuition de David.
 Plus on ajoute de plug ou plus on augmente la taille de répertoire géré ( dans les 2 sens : nombre de fichiers et profondeur prise en compte avec ceux ci ) plus la part CPU prise par QS augmente. Ce qui est logique il bosse plus .

QS est très modulable. Il s'agit pour chacun de trouver ce qui lui convient ( inclure exclure tel plug et moduler la profondeur  prise en compte pour telle ou telle partie).
exemple
si on n'a jamais l'intention de modifier en détail le contenu d'un fichier via QS une profondeur haute , c'est pas la peine.
D'ailleurs à ce titre on peut choisir d'avoir une profondeur haute sur des fichiers et pas sur d'autres 

profondeur haute c'est pas francais ca 
disons niveau de profondeur ( de 1 à 7 puis complete)


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2009)

Quick Search Box
le futur bébé de google

s'inspire enormément de Quicksilver 

ce qui n'est pas du tout étonnant puisque  le créateur de Quicksilver Nicholas Jitkoff  fait partie de l'équipe de concepteurs de Quick Search Box


de ce qu'on en sait pour le moment ce serait une sorte de Quicksilver simplifié


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Quand j'utilise quicksilver j'ai cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre et je me retrouve systématiquement du côté droit "action" alors que je voudrais être du côté gauche, comment faire ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2009)

je pige pas trop la question !

quand tu ouvres
 tu tapes  au clavier, où est ce que ca se passe?

en passant il y a peut etre un réglage naze à refaire

la plist
'Maison/Bibliotheque/Preferences/com.blacktree.quicksilver.plist'


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Avril 2009)

J'ai fais cela ça fonctionne merci.


----------



## claud (10 Avril 2009)

Je viens d'abandonner QS au profit de Butler :
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12170/butler
http://www.manytricks.com/butler/
beaucoup plus simple à utiliser.
(cf article dans une revue récente)


----------



## BS0D (13 Avril 2009)

Perso j'utilise AutoPilot, qui est beaucoup plus simple à prendre en main que QS, et qui marche à merveille... 

En plus, non négligeable, il y a une doc officielle. 

C'est vraiment chiant je dois dire, d'aller à droite et à gauche pour trouver de la doc sur QS, d'autant plus que chacun l'utilise différemment et par conséquent, pour trouver son utilisation personnelle idéale c'est assez long :sleep:.

Mais je lâche pas l'affaire, tout le monde en fait tellement d'éloges que j'espère un jour le maitriser!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

En fait son "problème" c'est qu'il est trop customizable, pleins d'options donc on sait pas toujours quoi activer ou désactiver.

Une fois que tu auras compris toutes les subtilités de QuickSilver m'est d'avis que tu ne pourras pas t'en passer.

Pour apprendre à l'utiliser il te faudra du temps mais le forum est là pour t'aider.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2009)

C'es à la fois la qualité de QS et son defaut  pour les premieres approches
TRES parametrable et si souple que comme dit dans des pages precedentes , les utilisations et réglages mitonnés ou découverts parfois par hasard par les utilisateurs ont largement dépassé ce qu'avait prévu le développeur

je dirai
- prendre les tutos en pdf anglais ( dans les pages precedentes)
( beaucoup d'images donc ca va même si on ne lit pas l'anglais)

- Utliser en mode basique
on s'y fait très vite

 puis peu à peu explorer , modifier


----------



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

je viens d'installer quicksilver et j'en suis très content, j'ai aussi installé les plugins itunes , mail etc...

cependant, j'ai un problème qui m'embête un peu en utilisation:

je m'explique:

j'ai un raccourcis pour chercher et lancer une musique rapidement, tout se passe bien, itunes se lance et ma musique démarre.

Mais, si je laisse tourner la musique, j'ai l'impression que les morceaux sont sélectionnés aléatoirement avec les podcasts que je possède..

le fait que les musiques passent aléatoirement ne me gène pas du tout mais le fait que les podcast soient aussi piochés m'énerve ! 

comment puis-je faire pour que mes podcasts ne passent pas et que seul la musique soit jouée..?

merci beaucoup


----------



## pascalformac (20 Avril 2009)

même reponse que sur l'autre fil

pas sur que ce soit à cause de QS
 mais l'organisation itunes ( la tienne ou réglages )

ca me semble ressembler à l'option écoute aléatoire qui par définition pioche...aléatoirement


----------



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

j'ai bien regarder dans itunes et je ne pense pas que le problème vient de là, l'écoute aléatoire n'est pas cochée..


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

Dans les informations du podcast, onglet "options", la case "ignorer en ordre aléatoire" est-elle bien cochée ?


----------



## anthony62a (20 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Dans les informations du podcast, onglet "options", la case "ignorer en ordre aléatoire" est-elle bien cochée ?



non elle n'était pas cochée, je viens de selectionner tous mes podcasts et j'ai coché ce que tu as dit, et j'ai laissé sur "non"

je vais tester si ça marche


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

Tu dois les mettre sur "oui", ignorer en ordre aléatoire.


----------



## anthony62a (21 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu dois les mettre sur "oui", ignorer en ordre aléatoire.



ça n'a pas marché


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2009)

revenons un peu en arriere
que cliques tu dans QS?
( je demande car je ne sers pas de QS pour gerer des lectures aléatoires itunes)


et sinon je pense que la clef est coté itunes


----------



## anthony62a (21 Avril 2009)

alors dans le raccourcis QS itunes pour rechercher une musique, je tape la musique que je veux et je fais "entrée" et itunes se lance et la musique voulue est jouée. et pour passer les musiques (vu qu'itunes est lancé) je clique sur le "suivant" du clavier du macbook


----------



## pascalformac (21 Avril 2009)

ok donc en fait QS n'a rien à voir là dedans
il lance itunes et un morceau et après c'est itunes qui a la main 

c'est ta gestion d'ordre dans itunes qui est à revoir
repotasser les fonctions itunes 
( dont ordre aleatoire ET cochage -Décochage de track)


----------



## anthony62a (22 Avril 2009)

non je pense que c'est quicksilver car quand je lance itunes,que je double clic sur une musique et que j'appuie sur "suivant" du clavier, et bien je n'est que les musiques, pas les podcasts et films

en revanche si je lance une musique en l'ayant tapé dans quicksilver, et bien si ensuite j'appuie sur "suivant" et bien je me retrouve avec des podcasts, films, musiques etc... 

c'est assez bizarre


----------



## pascalformac (22 Avril 2009)

quand tu appuyes sur suivant du clavier  sauf réglage de réassignement volontaire de la touche
QS n'est PAS  en jeu


----------



## anthony62a (22 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> quand tu appuyes sur suivant du clavier  sauf réglage de réassignement volontaire de la touche
> QS n'est PAS  en jeu



alors pourquoi ça marche quand je lance une musique d'itunes normalement?
 j'y comprend rien


----------



## pascalformac (23 Avril 2009)

parce que tu agis dans itunes!


----------



## anthony62a (24 Avril 2009)

que dois-je faire alors


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2009)

le nouveau bébé du createur de quicksilver est sorti

c'est un double outil facon Quicksilver
pour  action de recherche google
et actions sur le mac

topo là

Google Quick Search Box released | Software | MacUser | Macworld http://bit.ly/V3ZW1


----------



## rizoto (10 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> le nouveau bébé du createur de quicksilver est sorti
> 
> c'est un double outil facon Quicksilver
> pour  action de recherche google
> ...



Il me dit bien ce logiciel mais il installe quoi concrètement? Parce que les logiciels google sont assez invasif !


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juin 2009)

aucune idée 
ca vient de sortir
mais rien ne t'empêche de faire une recherche web , car des gens ont utilisé les betas


----------



## rizoto (10 Juin 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> aucune idée
> ca vient de sortir
> mais rien ne t'empêche de faire une recherche web , car des gens ont utilisé les betas



Je regarderai ce weekend !


----------



## pascalformac (27 Novembre 2009)

ß 57

Des infos et liens là
http://feed.macg.co/c/302/f/435189/...inxtv0Esocialite0Eet0Equicksilver/story01.htm


----------



## Vladimok (24 Janvier 2010)

claud a dit:


> Je viens d'abandonner QS au profit de Butler :
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/12170/butler
> http://www.manytricks.com/butler/
> beaucoup plus simple à utiliser.
> (cf article dans une revue récente)



Utilise tu BUTLER avec Snow Leopard ?

Si oui, à tu des problèmes avec ?

Merci


----------



## BS0D (24 Janvier 2010)

Vladimok a dit:


> Utilise tu BUTLER avec Snow Leopard ?
> 
> Si oui, à tu des problèmes avec ?
> 
> Merci




Moi oui je l'utilise sous SL 10.6.2 -- et non, toujours que du bonheur et du gain de temps, zéro problème avec.


----------



## Vladimok (24 Janvier 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Moi oui je l'utilise sous SL 10.6.2 -- et non, toujours que du bonheur et du gain de temps, zéro problème avec.



As-tu toute les lignes des menu qui s'affiche ? Moi non, voir photo (barre grise)


----------



## BS0D (24 Janvier 2010)

Yep, tout fonctionne correctement chez moi : 







Tente de le réinstaller proprement, vire les fichiers de préférences et répare tes autorisations (meme si ça change rien, ça fait pas de mal)... je vois pas d'autre solution. Et, à tout hasard, c'est bien la derniere version que tu as (4.1.6) ?

A ce moment là tu peux toujours demander de l'aide au développeur pour comprendre ce qui se passe ...


----------



## Vladimok (24 Janvier 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Yep, tout fonctionne correctement chez moi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne comprend pas, je l'ai installé sur un macbook neuf, et j'ai également le même problème.
J'ai envoyé un mail à l'auteur, mais il est au abonné absent.

Comment le désinstaller proprement?

Merci


----------



## Vladimok (24 Janvier 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Yep, tout fonctionne correctement chez moi :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mea Culpa !!!!! J'avais la version 4.1.2 et non la 4.1.6. Ouf


----------



## BS0D (24 Janvier 2010)

Bah voilà, faut lire les conseils de tonton  

Et alors, ça marche ou quoi ? 
Parce-que forcément, si tu tournes sous le dernier OS en date et que tu as pas la version à jour de l'app, cette dernière n'est pas forcément compatible avec ton OS ou bien elle bugge et présente des "brèches". 

A+


----------



## Vladimok (24 Janvier 2010)

BS0D a dit:


> Bah voilà, faut lire les conseils de tonton
> 
> Et alors, ça marche ou quoi ?
> Parce-que forcément, si tu tournes sous le dernier OS en date et que tu as pas la version à jour de l'app, cette dernière n'est pas forcément compatible avec ton OS ou bien elle bugge et présente des "brèches".
> ...



Eh bien ca marche, oui et non.

Je tape un nom de recherche, le nom d'une image par exemple, Butler ne la trouve pas ! ! ! 

Je crois que je vais abandonner.


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2010)

Tout marche parfaitement. Je te le dis parce que c'est vrai. 

Va voir là: http://www.competencemac.com/index.php?2009/01/23/247-decouvrez-butler

et n'hésite pas à chercher de la doc en ligne, il y a tout ce qu'il faut. 

Ca demande un peu de prise en main et de configuration au début, c'est normal, faut juste savoir où faire quoi et une fois que c'est fait, que du bonheur 

Ceci dit, on est dans le sujet "QuickSilver" donc pas trop approprié, j'arrête de répondre ici avant qu'on se fasse taper sur les doigts par un modo...


----------



## Djangonico (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je découvre Quicksilver depuis hier et je commence à trouver ce logiciel terrible (vitesse et action lanceur) mais un peu compliqué aussi et je me noie parfois dans la doc, car je digère pas aussi vite ! Donc j'en profite pour une petite question. J'ai un dossier marque page Safari qui s'ouvre aisément en tapant son nom depuis QS mais il m'ouvre deux fenêtres pour les deux adresses qu'il contient. Or je voudrais que Safari s'ouvre avec mes deux sites sous deux onglets. C'est possible, et si oui comment?
Merci



*Note du modo :* Tiens ? Ben on va profiter de la remontée de ce topic pour le migrer dans le bon forum &#8230; Qui n'existait pas encore au moment de sa création (qui remonte à une époque où je n'étais pas encore inscrit sur MacGe :affraid !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2010)

A mon avis faudrait faire autrement
A savoir
1- régler pour que Safari en s'ouvrant ouvre 2 onglets 
( ca doit etre possible , comment je sais pas, j'aime pas safari)

2- coté QS 
" monter en choix" non pas ton dossier Safari  , mais l'application Safari elle même


----------



## David_b (2 Avril 2010)

Tu devrais essayer avec un petit script ? Premier résultat sur Google 

Tu lances le script depuis QS et a devrait le faire 

(Edit: c'est étrange de mettre QS dans le forum customisation, non ? Je le vois plus comme une application ou un plugin à OSX, comme Launchbar ou Perian)


----------



## Djangonico (2 Avril 2010)

Merci pour vos tuyaux. Le script me parait une bonne idée mais je suis un peu frileux car je n'ai jamais ni manipulé ni installé un script, ce qui explique que je n'avais pas cherché de ce côté là... Quand à le lancer depuis QS, j'en suis pas à cette leçon! Je vais voir donc, avec le temps et l'entraînement.
Petite question subsidiaire à Pascal, qui ne manquera pas de me renvoyer à un fil dédié sans doute,  mais j'ose: pourquoi n'aimes-tu pas Safari?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Avril 2010)

parce que j'en prefere d'autres


----------



## Djangonico (2 Avril 2010)

eh eh !!! Bien sûr ! d'ailleurs moi-même sur la session de ma fille j'en ai installé un autre...


----------

